# Fa male?



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.

Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare? 


E se avete altre emozioni , sensazioni o altro, scrivetelo qua.


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

Senso di fratellanza

E la voglia di far capire che in un modo o nell'altro si supera, ben sapendo che serve a poco far passare il messaggio di speranza perchè tanto i passaggi te li devi fare tutti. Da solo/a


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Senso di fratellanza
> 
> E la voglia di far capire che in un modo o nell'altro si supera, ben sapendo che serve a poco far passare il messaggio di speranza perchè tanto i passaggi te li devi fare tutti. Da solo/a



:up: VERISSIMO.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Senso di fratellanza
> 
> E la voglia di far capire che in un modo o nell'altro si supera, ben sapendo che serve a poco far passare il messaggio di speranza perchè tanto i passaggi te li devi fare tutti. Da solo/a



gentilissima signora Milli, non so seha letto il mio invito, approfitto per rinnovarlo in questa sede. per la cena Le va bene sabato sera?..


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...


Fa male...molto...
e soprattutto non mi aiuta a recuperare fiducia negli uomini....
è uno dei motivi per cui sto pensando si lasciare questo posto....


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Fa male...molto...
> e soprattutto non mi aiuta a recuperare fiducia negli uomini....
> è uno dei motivi per cui sto pensando si lasciare questo posto....




addiruttura.....drastica stamattina.. le famose giornate no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...


Sai Ultimo, mi confido, 
Ogni volta che leggo qui un tradito, che mi riporta ai tradimenti che ho subito io,
fa un male cane.
( forse sono sensibile)...

Ma questo male...
Mi fa nascere dentro una voce che mi dice...
Cerca di infondere coraggio e speranza a queste persone.

Non riesco a sentire o cogliere la sofferenza delle tradite, se devo essere sincero fino alle midolla, tante volte mi innervosisce, ma quella degli uomini si.

Io vorrei solo riuscire a fare un sistema che dica agli uomini traditi...
Coraggio ripigliatevi...
Non è nulla...


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> addiruttura.....drastica stamattina.. le famose giornate no?


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


----------



## ferita (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...


A me succede una cosa molto strana e grottesca: da tradita soffro tanto, non riesco a darmi pace, sembra che la mia vita sia finita il giorno della scoperta del tradimento, ecc. ecc.....ma leggendo le storie degli altri non riesco ad immedesimarmi nella sofferenza dei traditi, anzi, quasi quasi non comprendo come facciano a non reagire, dandosi pace, o vendicandosi, o separandosi...
Perchè mi succede questo?


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> A me succede una cosa molto strana e grottesca: da tradita soffro tanto, non riesco a darmi pace, sembra che la mia vita sia finita il giorno della scoperta del tradimento, ecc. ecc.....ma leggendo le storie degli altri non riesco ad immedesimarmi nella sofferenza dei traditi, anzi, quasi quasi non comprendo come facciano a non reagire, dandosi pace, o vendicandosi, o separandosi...
> Perchè mi succede questo?


Una forma di schermo protettivo?


----------



## ferita (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Una forma di schermo protettivo?



No, è come se razionalmente sapessi che il tradimento deve essere superato, ma poi io non ci riesco.
Paragonabile alla paura dell'aereo: io so che è il mezzo più sicuro, ma quando ci salgo mi viene il panico.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...



Non reagisco allo stesso modo ad ogni storia.
L'orgoglio ferito, da solo, mi irrita, per esempio.

Ma in genere mi sento male, mi si rinnova il dispiacere per il dolore che ho arrecato io.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...




Sensazioni ?

caro Ulti, sono esattamente quelle che ho provato.

fa un male cane,

senti una morsa al petto. giuro.


è un morso di un cane che te lo sbrana e strappa.

ricordo che quando scoprii quello del coinquilino io rimasi muta per ore.

credevo di non provare nulla tanto era il male.


poi...non ne parliamo.


nell ultimo invece, dove ho scoperto che l altro mi aveva tradito anche , e dico anche con trans. è stata la botta piu feroce ( malattie a parte ) che io abbia ricevuto nella mia vita.

dalla quale ancora non ne sono uscita e forse mai ne usciro'..ma poco mi frega.


quindi che dirti...leggo e andrei da coloro che stanno male per vendicarli,il loro è il mio, identico , ma è inutile, sono azioni che i traditori fanno per alimentare sè stessi, non per fare male a te, a te  prendono solo per il culo.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

*Nausica*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non reagisco allo stesso modo ad ogni storia.
> L'orgoglio ferito, da solo, mi irrita, per esempio.
> 
> Ma in genere mi sento male, mi si rinnova il dispiacere per il dolore che ho arrecato io.


Anche a me..


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Un enorme dispiacere,ma enorme enorme!


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Fa male...molto...
> e soprattutto non mi aiuta a recuperare fiducia negli uomini....
> è uno dei motivi per cui sto pensando si lasciare questo posto....




Simy, quella va riposta con attenzione.

Sperare di non venire traditi nelle aspettative di qualsiasi genere, proprio qui , o anche qui, è assolutamente ingenuo cara Simy.


come disse stermy ieri...male a farsi coinvolgere troppo.mai.

è solo una questione di esercizio.

un besos


miciolidia.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

*ferita*



ferita ha detto:


> No, è come se razionalmente sapessi che il tradimento deve essere superato, ma poi io non ci riesco.
> Paragonabile alla paura dell'aereo: io so che è il mezzo più sicuro, ma quando ci salgo mi viene il panico.


per superarlo l unica strada è avere o alimentare la fiducia in sè stessi.


il panico di salire su quell aereo ha cause inconsce..è li che devi grattare.


ma tutto questo lo sai vero?

Non stai meglio da allora ?

Micio


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un enorme* dispiacere*,ma enorme enorme!



Sai oscuro...questo termine trovo -ma magari mi sbaglio -che sia usato piu dagli uomini che dalle donne...che strano...te lo dico perchè mi è venuto in mente chi lo usava con me...

( ma non perchè avessi tradito )


micio


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

*fa male*

 molto di più il mutuo che resta da pagare.. :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

*battiato*



battiato63 ha detto:


> molto di più il mutuo che resta da pagare.. :mrgreen:



eh...i nuovi poveri di oggi...cz se hai ragione.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Simy, quella va riposta con attenzione.
> 
> Sperare di non venire traditi nelle aspettative di qualsiasi genere, proprio qui , o anche qui, è assolutamente ingenuo cara Simy.
> 
> ...



ma vedi..spesso sembra quasi che gli strani siamo noi...i marziani che ancora credono in certi valori...


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy, non si è marziani, si è che bisogna scendere a compromessi con gli altri...le cose non sono mai totalmente nere o bianche, ognuno ha le proprie ragioni e i propri caratteri e la propria educazione, ultima ma non per importanza.

C' è che se fotte

chi se fotte meno

chi è piu distaccato


chi si agita per farsi comprendere

chi invece no.

chi si gira dall altra parte perchè è stanco

chi ha voglia di prendersela col mondo intero

chi è felice
chi non lo è 

chi non lo è e fa finta di esserlo


chi racconta di sè

chi no.

chi è orgoglioso

chi lo è meno..


e chi spacca le balle con gli elenchi...:mrgreen: e non solo.


----------



## tradito77 (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> E se avete altre emozioni , sensazioni o altro, scrivetelo qua.


Fa sempre male.
E leggere di qualcuno che sta passando quello che hai passato tu riporta alla mente quei momenti, poco dopo la brutta scoperta.
Il problema è che per ogni persona ci sono 1000 variabili e 1000 modi diversi di affrontarla (e non si può dire che uno sia meglio di un'altro), quindi non si sa manco cosa consigliare se non attingendo alla propria (nel mio caso pessima) esperienza. Per fortuna che non son tutti come me...


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Simy, non si è marziani, si è che bisogna scendere a compromessi con gli altri...le cose non sono mai totalmente nere o bianche, ognuno ha le proprie ragioni e i propri caratteri e la propria educazione, ultima ma non per importanza.
> 
> C' è che se fotte
> 
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

*Ciao 77*



tradito77 ha detto:


> Fa sempre male.
> E leggere di qualcuno che sta passando quello che hai passato tu riporta alla mente quei momenti, poco dopo la brutta scoperta.
> Il problema è che per ogni persona ci sono 1000 variabili e 1000 modi diversi di affrontarla (e non si può dire che uno sia meglio di un'altro), quindi non si sa manco cosa consigliare se non attingendo alla propria (nel mio caso pessima) esperienza. *Per fortuna che non son tutti come me*...



perchè credi che gli altri siano migliori ?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:



patatroccola bella.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> patatroccola bella.


dopo di questa ti meriti un altro bacio 

:kiss:


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è uno dei motivi per cui sto pensando si lasciare questo posto....


non dire cavolate  



contepinceton ha detto:


> ( forse sono sensibile)......









contepinceton ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo riuscire a fare un sistema che dica agli uomini traditi...
> Coraggio ripigliatevi...
> Non è nulla


questo lo fai, solo è di difficile applicazione, perchè la testa non molla.
tu dici "è solo un pensiero tuo", è solo nella tua testa", si ma farlo uscire dalla testa non è mica facile. 



per rispondere alla domanda di Ultimo: mi viene il magone, mi si stringe il cuore, rivedo e risento quell'orrida sensazione di morsa al petto. se poi parliamo delle prime scoperte, dei primi sms compromettenti trovati, dei primissimi sospetti, dei conti che non tornano, allora mi torna alla mente tutta la paura e la voglia di scappare lontano che avevo io.
una roba tipo, sei in piedi  che ti fai gli affari tuoi e ti sparisce il pavimento da sotto, una paura raggelante.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non dire cavolate



vedremo tesoro....


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Fa male...molto...
> e soprattutto non mi aiuta a recuperare fiducia negli uomini....
> è uno dei motivi per cui sto pensando si lasciare questo posto....


in effetti alla tua età , con tutta la vita davanti ,leggere un concentrato tale di  tradimenti e filosofie in tal senso rischia di farti prendere dal pregiudizio per ogni uomo che incontri.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti alla tua età , con tutta la vita davanti ,leggere un concentrato tale di tradimenti e filosofie in tal senso rischia di farti prendere dal pregiudizio per ogni uomo che incontri.



ecco l'hai spiegato meglio di me...grazie


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Fa male...molto...
> e soprattutto non mi aiuta a recuperare fiducia negli uomini....
> è uno dei motivi per cui sto pensando si lasciare questo posto....


Se può esserti di aiuto, e soprattutto se ho colto il tuo messaggio, posso dirti questo, l'uomo si arroga ( Grazie Minerva :rotfl il dovere di mostrarsi uomo in maniera nettamente contraria a quello che usa la donna.
la mia frase deve essere letta soltanto come opinione mia, magari sbagliata, magari giusta, ma comunque non vuole essere offensiva per gli uomini.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non dire cavolate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



starquotto tutto tesla.


è vero...è un vertigine..vai...giu...



spaventoso..tutti le stesse sensazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Ultimo, mi confido,
> Ogni volta che leggo qui un tradito, che mi riporta ai tradimenti che ho subito io,
> fa un male cane.
> ( forse sono sensibile)...
> ...


Sai conte lo avevo notato  Altrimenti a parere tuo potevo ampliare le mie vedute nei tuoi confronti? c'è sempre un motivo che va oltre quello che si vede o si scrive, no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se può esserti di aiuto, e soprattutto se ho colto il tuo messaggio, posso dirti questo, l'uomo *si arroga *( Grazie Minerva :rotfl il dovere di mostrarsi uomo in maniera nettamente contraria a quello che usa la donna.
> la mia frase deve essere letta soltanto come opinione mia, magari sbagliata, magari giusta, ma comunque non vuole essere offensiva per gli uomini.


bravo, tu mi dai soddisfazione:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se può esserti di aiuto, e soprattutto se ho colto il tuo messaggio, posso dirti questo, l'uomo si arroga ( Grazie Minerva :rotfl il dovere di mostrarsi uomo in maniera nettamente contraria a quello che usa la donna.
> la mia frase deve essere letta soltanto come opinione mia, magari sbagliata, magari giusta, ma comunque non vuole essere offensiva per gli uomini.



non ho capito ultimo.

rispiega.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> A me succede una cosa molto strana e grottesca: da tradita soffro tanto, non riesco a darmi pace, sembra che la mia vita sia finita il giorno della scoperta del tradimento, ecc. ecc.....ma leggendo le storie degli altri non riesco ad immedesimarmi nella sofferenza dei traditi, anzi, quasi quasi non comprendo come facciano a non reagire, dandosi pace, o vendicandosi, o separandosi...
> Perchè mi succede questo?



Leggi quello che ha scritto Milli sui passaggi.... sta nella prima risposta alla mia domanda.


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vedremo tesoro....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> No, è come se razionalmente sapessi che il tradimento deve essere superato, ma poi io non ci riesco.
> Paragonabile alla paura dell'aereo: io so che è il mezzo più sicuro, ma quando ci salgo mi viene il panico.



No. Hai talmente voglia di soffrire che, soffri, e tu lo sai! ti piace soffrire perchè non vuoi accettare quello che sai, ma sarà il tempo a darti risposta.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


che amori...


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>



naaaaa....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Fa sempre male.
> E leggere di qualcuno che sta passando quello che hai passato tu riporta alla mente quei momenti, poco dopo la brutta scoperta.
> Il problema è che per ogni persona ci sono 1000 variabili e 1000 modi diversi di affrontarla (e non si può dire che uno sia meglio di un'altro), quindi non si sa manco cosa consigliare se non attingendo alla propria





tradito77 ha detto:


> (nel mio caso pessima) esperienza. Per fortuna che non son tutti come me...


Con il rosso sono daccordo, con il resto anche, ma va in contraddizione con la voglia di aiutare gli altri, perchè gli altri vuoi consigliarli? se attingi dalla tua esperienza non dai speranze, mentre invece credo che tu voglia darle, perchè tu vuoi aiutare gli altri no?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Ultimo, mi confido,
> Ogni volta che leggo qui un tradito, che mi riporta ai tradimenti che ho subito io,
> fa un male cane.
> ( forse sono sensibile)...
> ...



sto fatto è interessante.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non ho capito ultimo.
> 
> rispiega.


Se simy legge in questo forum, e legge gli uomini per farsi un'opinione su di loro, è difficile PURTROPPO, che possa farsi una bella opinione. Di per se l'uomo nella realtà ha quegli atteggiamenti che possono irritare la donna o una compagna, ma siamo in una realtà dove non c'è soltanto la scritta, e dove puoi conoscere sul serio l'uomo ed il macho che alberga in lui . E prendere quei provvedimenti che di solito la donna cominciando a conoscere sul serio l'uomo, " lo mette in riga" e magari si fa pure una risata. 

Qua invece ? dove siamo in un forum di tradimento? dove quello che si scrive attraverso delle faccine o virgole messe sbagliate , possono non solo confondere ma farsi appunto un'opinione sbagliata. E poi ricordiamoci sempre che la parola scritta viene sempre enfatizzata in maniera esagerata.
Parere mio soltanto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sto fatto è interessante.



Credo voglia dire, che essendo un uomo, ehm e tutta la stupidita maschilista che egli ha :mrgreen:, può capire l'uomo, con la donna può provarci soltanto, cercare di capire.


----------



## tradito77 (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè credi che gli altri siano migliori ?


Penso solo che qualcuno, a differenza di me, in qualche modo l'ha superato e sono contento per loro.
Io per ora sono insabbiato...


----------



## milli (21 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Penso solo che qualcuno, a differenza di me, in qualche modo l'ha superato e sono contento per loro.
> Io per ora sono insabbiato...


Ma questo non significa essere peggiore di altri, solo che ognuno ha i suoi, di tempi


----------



## tradito77 (21 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma questo non significa essere peggiore di altri, solo che ognuno ha i suoi, di tempi


I miei sono eterni... e intanto affondo...


----------



## tradito77 (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con il rosso sono daccordo, con il resto anche, ma va in contraddizione con la voglia di aiutare gli altri, perchè gli altri vuoi consigliarli? se attingi dalla tua esperienza non dai speranze, mentre invece credo che tu voglia darle, perchè tu vuoi aiutare gli altri no?




Più che aiutare, li sento vicini perchè so la merda che si prova e non la auguro a nessuno, quindi mi verrebbe da dire "dai, su, vedrai che passa, andrà meglio,..." ma non è così. Non passa.


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> I miei sono eterni... e intanto affondo...


ma si torna su, se sono tornata su io ce la può fare chiunque!


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> I miei sono eterni... *e intanto affondo*...



, we guarda che scherzavo quando ti consigliai il Tevere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...


Fondamentalmente cerco sempre e comunque delle risposte, anche quando sono io a rispondere. Il problema rimane sempre l'assenza di un perché che possa giustificare l'accaduto. Lo si cerca, lo si speriementa, ma alla fine non regge.

S*B


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giusto e
> potresti andare in una PORCILAIA,per te va benissimo.
> Cesso di donna....



vieni con me? :mrgreen:

imbecille di non registrato....


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

ma si deve leggere ancora questo qui dentro?


----------



## demoralizio (21 Settembre 2012)

Io vorrei dirgli/le che ci sono dolori peggiori e irrisolvibili, che quello che hanno davanti deve essere ad ogni costo una svolta personale, che tutta quella sofferenza è una proiezione del nostro idealismo sentimentale, un'illusione.

Ma questo lo potrei dire nella fase crescente della sinusoide emozionale in cui sono dentro, in tutte le altre fasi sono impegnato a bestemmiare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo voglia dire, che essendo un uomo, ehm e tutta la stupidita maschilista che egli ha :mrgreen:, può capire l'uomo, con la donna può provarci soltanto, cercare di capire.


SI...
E' un' ammissione di umiltà...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai conte lo avevo notato  Altrimenti a parere tuo potevo ampliare le mie vedute nei tuoi confronti? c'è sempre un motivo che va oltre quello che si vede o si scrive, no?


Si...
E leggersi tra le righe è molto più importante che non leggere i contenuti...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giusto e
> potresti andare (...)


Caro T. se vuoi insultare utilizza il tuo account. Altrimenti gioco io con te e non ti piacerà.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

che domanda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente cerco sempre e comunque delle risposte, anche quando sono io a rispondere. Il problema rimane sempre l'assenza di un perché che possa giustificare l'accaduto. Lo si cerca, lo si speriementa, ma alla fine non regge.
> 
> S*B


La risposta al PERCHE' esiste, eccome se esiste, intanto scriverò qualcosa sperando di essere se non capito, qualcosa del genere  . Il perchè ad ogni domanda che si fa un tradito assume un'importanza esagerata, è come se quel perchè dovesse liberarci dal dolore, ma sappiamo tutti che il perchè oltre ad avere una risposta importante ma non nella maniera che da il tradito inizialmente, assume nella sua vera identità quella voglia di capire, ma capire cosa? capire che siamo esseri umani? ma non lo sappiamo che siamo essere umani? E poi perchè il traditore ha tradito ed io no? sono migliore io del traditore? io amo ed il traditore no? non è così!! se i due si amano ed è nato un tradimento, bisogna soltanto ricercare le motivazioni del tradimento, motivazioni che possono essere diverse, basta cercarle, capirle e non mettersi al di sopra di nessuno. 
Lo so può risultare semplicistico scrivere quello che ho scritto, perchè oltre la razionalità di quello che ho scritto, il tradito ha mille pensieri, ah ma a lei/lui è piaciuto! ah ma lui/lei gli ha messo le mani addosso! ha goduto! ha provato piacere altrimenti non succedeva.  Bhe è tutto vero! altrimenti non si tradirebbe no? altrimenti non ci sarebbe sbaglio. etc..


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Quibbel*

Non sarebbe giusto renderci partecipi di chi è questo signore che ha scritto  a simy cesso di donna?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sarebbe giusto renderci partecipi di chi è questo signore che ha scritto a simy cesso di donna?




un pezzo di merda spaziale sicuramente...
ma guarda cosa tocca leggere....


ma qualche pezzo è stato cancellato o sbaglio..non trovo il post di riferimento a quella incommentabile uscita sua....


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sarebbe giusto renderci partecipi di chi è questo signore che ha scritto  a simy cesso di donna?


bè  dai ognugno si diverte come può.... 



Annuccia ha detto:


> un pezzo di merda spaziale sicuramente...
> ma guarda cosa tocca leggere....
> 
> 
> ma qualche pezzo è stato cancellato o sbaglio..non trovo il post di riferimento a quella incommentabile uscita sua....


Si il post è sparito... fortuna che l'ho quotato! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un pezzo di merda spaziale sicuramente...
> ma guarda cosa tocca leggere....
> 
> 
> ma qualche pezzo è stato cancellato o sbaglio..non trovo il post di riferimento a quella incommentabile uscita sua....


E' stato segnalato.
Il nostro dovere di utenti è segnalare.
Poi ci pensa il filtro anti troll.

Finita lì.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un pezzo di merda spaziale sicuramente...
> ma guarda cosa tocca leggere....
> 
> 
> ma qualche pezzo è stato cancellato o sbaglio..non trovo il post di riferimento a quella incommentabile uscita sua....


Si è stato cancellato, io volevo cancellare anche la risposta scritta da Simy, solo per rispetto a Simy, ma non so come si fa.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è stato cancellato, io volevo cancellare anche la risposta scritta da Simy, solo per rispetto a Simy, ma non so come si fa.


No no non cancellate nulla! odio la censura:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Grazie conte! funziona :mrgreen:

Ok Simy come vuoi.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie conte! funziona :mrgreen:
> 
> Ok Simy come vuoi.



Tanto sai cosa me ne frega e me dell'opinione di un perfetto idiota che scrive ste cose? 
lui o lei possono pensare quello che vogliono... a me interessa quello che pnesano di me le persone che mi vogliono bene!

e poi....basta che leggi la mia firma no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tanto sai cosa me ne frega e me dell'opinione di un perfetto idiota che scrive ste cose?
> lui o lei possono pensare quello che vogliono... a me interessa quello che pnesano di me le persone che mi vogliono bene!
> 
> e poi....basta che leggi la mia firma no?:mrgreen:



Chiara Matraini cit ? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini cit ? :rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Caro T. se vuoi insultare utilizza il tuo account. Altrimenti gioco io con te e non ti piacerà.



il nick inizia per t?


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il nick inizia per t?



abbiamo avuto la stessa idea :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> abbiamo avuto la stessa idea :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non ce ne sono tanti!


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ce ne sono tanti!


già:mrgreen:

una mezza idea ce l'avrei pure... :mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già:mrgreen:
> 
> una mezza idea ce l'avrei pure... :mrgreen:



mah! forse Ad è stato diplomatico a scrivere car*o!*


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mah! forse Ad è stato diplomatico a scrivere car*o!*



FATE CAPIRE QUALCOSA ANCHE A ME????


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> FATE CAPIRE QUALCOSA ANCHE A ME????



non gridare che il KGB tiene da fa'!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non gridare che il KGB tiene da fa'!:mrgreen:



date qualche piccola spiegazione anche a me...per piacere...................


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mah! forse Ad è stato diplomatico a scrivere car*o!*


già :risata:



Annuccia ha detto:


> FATE CAPIRE QUALCOSA ANCHE A ME????


buona annù...poi ti spieghiamo!



free ha detto:


> non gridare che il KGB tiene da fa'!:mrgreen:


:up: il KGB ci fa un baffo a noi!


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> date qualche piccola spiegazione anche a me...per piacere...................


AD ha redarguito il "caro T.", cioè l'"anonimo" scrittore del post offensivo

ci chiedevamo se T. sia l'iniziale del nick
e se "caro" sia generico/diplomatico/depistante/etc.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> AD ha redarguito il "caro T.", cioè l'"anonimo" scrittore del post offensivo
> 
> ci chiedevamo se T. sia l'iniziale del nick
> e se "caro" sia generico/diplomatico/depistante/etc.:mrgreen:




ho capito adesso....
simy mi ha spiegato.....


ma questo tizio sotto mentire spoglie può continuare comunque a offendere...giusto...da non registrato insomma...


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho capito adesso....
> simy mi ha spiegato.....
> 
> 
> ma questo tizio sotto mentire spoglie può continuare comunque a offendere...giusto...da non registrato insomma...



eh ma AD gli ha detto che sa chi è, quindi...boh?:mrgreen:
non ci capisco una mazza di 'ste cose!


----------



## Annuccia (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh *ma AD gli ha detto che sa chi è*, quindi...boh?:mrgreen:
> non ci capisco una mazza di 'ste cose!


ma dov'è scritto??
ho rigirato tutto il 3 d ma nn vedo...
dove vedi che ad ha detto caro...


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Caro T. se vuoi insultare utilizza il tuo account. Altrimenti gioco io con te e non ti piacerà.



qui


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Anche Chiara ha scritto in qualche 3D, qualche giorno fa la stessa tua cosa, "leggi la mia firma" 

vusavè comprì madamuselle ? :rotfl:


E poi sto cit manco sapevo che volesse dire aòò permetti che ho colto l'occasione per usarlo ?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Per le zitelle acide, anche io avevo capito che la T era l'iniziale, ma non essendo acido ne zitello, non dissi nulla.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::culo:


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma,un utente che ha come nick t.....ce ne son due....me ne son venute in mente due,che già ebbero un ruolo qualche tempo fa,con la famosa storia con simy e facebook..... quanto mi piacerebbe sapere se è una delle due....!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

se andate nella lista utenti che iniziano con t ce ne sono un po'.
ma secondo me in questi casi l'admin farebbe bene o a dire con chiarezza o non dire nulla.


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Si,magari avrà i suoi motivi,o magari è proprio simy che non vuole sapere per non avere altre delusioni...!


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

guarda a me ne sono venuti in mente 2... 

e poi non si tratta di non avere delusioni ma di fregarsene altamente di chi non ha il coraggio di dirmi in faccia quello che pensa


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Pure a me*

Pure  a me!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se andate nella lista utenti che iniziano con t ce ne sono un po'.
> ma secondo me* in questi casi l'admin farebbe bene o a dire con chiarezza o non dire nulla.*


sono assolutamente d'accordo.
E visto che il mio nick inizia per T essendo Tebe, è chiaro come il sole che si pensi sia io.
Per cui Admin ti chiedo  pubblicamente di dire  se sono io.

E spero che questo concluda ogni illazione nemmeno velata.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

lo dovrebbe palesare.

ma non tanto a noi, ma all interessata.


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo dovrebbe palesare.
> 
> ma non tanto a noi, ma* all interessata.*


admin ha scritto che è un uomo, quindi al limite all'interessat*O*


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> admin ha scritto che è un uomo, quindi al limite all'interessat*O*


Interessata= Simy :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Interessata= Simy :rotfl::rotfl:


minchia..ok.
Ho avuto un attimo di diversamente leggente.
Con dammi mi capita sempre.
Non ci capiamo nemmeno sulle cose semplici.

Grazie Ultimo:unhappy:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Interessata= Simy :rotfl::rotfl:


si, hai ragione. Concordo.
Dovrebbe fare il nome a Simy


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Sto letteralmente morendo dalle risate :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> E visto che il mio nick inizia per T essendo Tebe, è chiaro come il sole che si pensi sia io.
> Per cui Admin ti chiedo pubblicamente di dire se sono io.
> 
> E spero che questo concluda ogni illazione nemmeno velata.


ti capisco, avesse detto M sarei piuttosto stizzita.sinceramente avrei voluto la trasparenza


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, hai ragione. Concordo.
> Dovrebbe fare il nome a Simy


Tebe...sinceramente non ho proprio pensato che possa essere tu...non credo che tu possa definirmi cesso di donna.....


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo dovrebbe palesare.
> 
> ma non tanto a noi, ma all interessata.


se mi metto nei panni di un t a tutti.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe...sinceramente non ho proprio pensato che possa essere tu...non credo che tu possa definirmi cesso di donna.....


arrivi ai trenta ed ecco che già ti castigano:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti capisco, avesse detto M sarei piuttosto stizzita.sinceramente avrei voluto la trasparenza



Si . E' vero.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivi ai trenta ed ecco che già ti castigano:mrgreen:



io lo sapevo che sta zampetta di gallina mi avrebbe rovinato la piazza:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe...sinceramente non ho proprio pensato che possa essere tu...non credo che tu possa definirmi cesso di donna.....


No infatti. Non l'ho nemmeno preso in considerazione che tu lo avessi pensato, ma è chiaro che qualcun altro lo pensa.
E' scritto poco più indietro.

Scusami se non l'ho specificato prima. Davvero.








Fottitene del cessa, ne avevamo già parlato ricordi?


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

A me non meraviglierebbe nulla,basta vedere che squallido teatrino ha tirato su questi giorni,fra amici ed amiche....!!Da massinfede,passando per marco....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivi ai trenta ed ecco che già ti castigano:mrgreen:


E sopportare le rughe non bastava ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo sapevo che sta zampetta di gallina mi avrebbe rovinato la piazza:rotfl:


son bastarde:rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti capisco, avesse detto M sarei piuttosto stizzita.sinceramente avrei voluto la trasparenza



brava Minerva, hai centrato
non so se apposta o no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tebe non sei stata nominata

Ultimo è incommentabile:unhappy::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No infatti. Non l'ho nemmeno preso in considerazione che tu lo avessi pensato, ma è chiaro che qualcun altro lo pensa.
> E' scritto poco più indietro.
> 
> Scusami se non l'ho specificato prima. Davvero.
> ...


e pensare che non pensavo di pensare che tu avessi pensato che simy potesse pensare ...fossi tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No infatti. Non l'ho nemmeno preso in considerazione che tu lo avessi pensato, ma è chiaro che qualcun altro lo pensa.
> E' scritto poco più indietro.
> 
> Scusami se non l'ho specificato prima. Davvero.
> ...


infatti me ne fotto! 



oscuro ha detto:


> A me non meraviglierebbe nulla,basta vedere che squallido teatrino ha tirato su questi giorni,fra amici ed amiche....!!Da massinfede,passando per marco....



stavolta ci metto la mano sul fuoco che non è stata lei a scriverlo .... davvero... dopo tutto quello che ci siamo dette non lo farebbe mai!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> admin ha scritto che è un uomo, quindi al limite all'interessat*O*



e certo che è un uomo.

sei tu che mi attribuisci pensieri che non mi appartengono.


Tebe, non essere sempre cosi eccentrica.:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi metto nei panni di un t a tutti.



bella battuta..ma a parte gli scherzi, è a lei che lo deve dire.

poi sarà lei a decidere se lo vuole dare in pasto alle belve umane, noi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti me ne fotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio Simy.
E spero che l'altro ci creda e non continui.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bella battuta..ma a parte gli scherzi, è a lei che lo deve dire.
> 
> poi sarà lei a decidere se lo vuole dare in pasto alle belve umane, noi:mrgreen:



:up:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e certo che è un uomo.
> 
> sei tu che mi attribuisci pensieri che non mi appartengono.
> 
> ...


più che altro infantile


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> brava Minerva, hai centrato
> non so se apposta o no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tebe non sei stata nominata
> ...


Mi sento come Calimero io, piccolo e nero :infelice:


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Tu hai tutto il diritto di non pensarlo,io visto gli ultimi accadimenti,ho tutto il diritto di pensarlo!


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

CVD


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

chi deve andare ora in confessionale?
ho vinto la suite?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> più che altro infantile


Tebe, non sono tua mamma. 

Se lo fossi ti direi i bambini sono degli eccentrici  amorini .:mrgreen:

mo' basta pero'.


Potessi schiattare se ho pensato a te.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai tutto il diritto di non pensarlo,io visto gli ultimi accadimenti,ho tutto il diritto di pensarlo!



oscuro se davvero hai stima di me, permettimi di scriverti questo, il modo in cui stai affrontando la situazione non mette in imbarazzo solo te, se non per te fallo per chi ti stima e ti è per quello che può essere, amico. 

Te lo scrive chi veramente ti apprezza.


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi deve andare ora in confessionale?
> ho vinto la suite?



l'hai nominato tu il sospettato...


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai tutto il diritto di non pensarlo,io visto gli ultimi accadimenti,ho tutto il diritto di pensarlo!



Oscuro sbagli a pensarlo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2012)

Ogni volta checsuccede qualcosa si buttano li mezze frasi che non fanno altro che alimentare polemiche. Admin o altri sanno per certo chi é il non registrato o lo dicono o smettoni di dare qualche indizio qui e lâ... È la stessa cosa delle cose dette o non dette di Persa, e stessa cosa con Marì che spiace citare in questo caso...
Un minimo di trasparenza gioverebbe a questo forum.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai tutto il diritto di non pensarlo,io visto gli ultimi accadimenti,ho tutto il diritto di pensarlo!


Certo...ma ripeto...sono disposta a metterci la mano sul fuoco che non è lei...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta checsuccede qualcosa si buttano li mezze frasi che non fanno altro che alimentare polemiche. Admin o altri sanno per certo chi é il non registrato o lo dicono o smettoni di dare qualche indizio qui e lâ... È la stessa cosa delle cose dette o non dette di Persa, e stessa cosa con Marì che spiace citare in questo caso...
> Un minimo di trasparenza gioverebbe a questo forum.




:mrgreen:quotto. e se posso sverdo. non lo dico mai ma sverdo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Free e ultimo*

Al posto vostro scriverei lo stesso,al posto mio scrivereste lo stesso..!:up:Ultimo,non ho veramente nulla di cui imbarazzarmi,basta leggere le continue provocazioni che fa fra lei ed i suoi amici.Rispetto il tuo parere,ma ti assicuro che ho i miei motivi!!Magari non di suo pugno...!!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Certo...ma ripeto...sono disposta a metterci la mano sul fuoco che non è lei...


:mrgreen:
a te , a farfalla l ho sverdata troppo e non posso. per ora.


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy avresti messo anche la mano sul fuoco che non era tipo da teatrini...guarda che sta combinando da diversi giorni..!


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

potresti fare il giudice di pace:mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Simy avresti messo anche la mano sul fuoco che non era tipo da teatrini...guarda che sta combinando da diversi giorni..!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al posto vostro scriverei lo stesso,al posto mio scrivereste lo stesso..!:up:Ultimo,non ho veramente nulla di cui imbarazzarmi,basta leggere le continue provocazioni che fa fra lei ed i suoi amici.Rispetto il tuo parere,ma ti assicuro che ho i miei motivi!!Magari non di suo pugno...!!



Oscuro come può un uomo  ritenersi tuo amico e non dire la sua? Quindi letta la tua risposta, per me chiuso argomento. ( sembra un controsenso) :mrgreen:

Ma battiato il sabato va in ferie ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Tu proprio no,assolutamente no credimi!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy avresti messo anche la mano sul fuoco che non era tipo da teatrini...guarda che sta combinando da diversi giorni..!


sto scindendo le due cose! io sto parlando della frase che è stata scritta a me... e sono sicura che non è lei....


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No,Scrive cazzate su un'altro sito!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> potresti fare il giudice di pace:mrgreen:


Mi sto sempre più convincendo che lei madame ha abbia avesse abbi  discendenze inglesi. :rotfl:




































auhauaahahaahahahaha secondo me Minerva, quando si scrive male gli parte l'embolo davvero.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al posto vostro scriverei lo stesso,al posto mio scrivereste lo stesso..!:up:Ultimo,non ho veramente nulla di cui imbarazzarmi,basta leggere le continue provocazioni che fa fra lei ed i suoi amici.Rispetto il tuo parere,ma ti assicuro che ho i miei motivi!!Magari non di suo pugno...!!


no oscuro...dai ..non dire queste cose.


Non so ragazzi, ma si gioca troppo facilmente con ste cose.

ma lo sai che se si volesse partirebbe una denuncia  per quello che scriviamo qui ?

ora il processo non lo possiamo fare.


Se Simy volesse saperlo ne avrebbe legittimità  , credo , poi deciderebbe lei se comunicarlo a noi.


sai in un contesto dove ne volano di tutti i colori..ci sta, tra voi bestie..ve ne siete dette talmente tante..che...

ma qui, proprio a simy, no...


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,Scrive cazzate su un'altro sito!:rotfl:


ma chi?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> potresti fare il giudice di pace:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: geniale!


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,Scrive cazzate su un'altro sito!:rotfl:



perchè, non si possono scrivere cazzate?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè, non si possono scrivere cazzate?:rotfl:


allora io che ci faccio qui


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Le denunce qui partono per cose un po più serie....!


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Io è battiato abbiamo l'esclusiva!Ma ammetto che c'è chi senza esclusiva sa fare molto meglio!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le denunce qui partono per cose un po più serie....!


se..se...


non sottovalutare mai nè qui, nè il reale.


tu, comunque, sei perfetto per fare il giudice di pace.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io è battiato abbiamo l'esclusiva!Ma ammetto che c'è chi senza esclusiva sa fare molto meglio!!:rotfl:



ma allora che esclusiva dei miei stivali è?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> se..se...
> 
> 
> non sottovalutare mai nè qui, nè il reale.
> ...


La smettete di prendere oscuro per "il coso" che più lui ama al mondo!

Oscù


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Ho avuto la conferma che non si tratta di Tebe....ma la conferma non mi serviva.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> E visto che il mio nick inizia per T essendo Tebe, è chiaro come il sole che si pensi sia io.
> Per cui Admin ti chiedo  pubblicamente di dire  se sono io.
> 
> E spero che questo concluda ogni illazione nemmeno velata.


Non parlo chiaro perché chi si deve vergognare lo sa. Mi riferisco a persone che non hanno le palle per parlare in pubblico. Ti devi vergognare? Hai offesa Simy? No? Allora dove sta il problema? E' logico che non sei stata tu.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La smettete di prendere oscuro per "il coso" che più lui ama al mondo!
> 
> Oscù



ma io l ho scritto in senso affettuoso. era talmente bella la battuta di menrva


----------



## oscuro (22 Settembre 2012)

*Grazie*

Grazie sarei un giudice incorruttibile,dovrei lasciare il mio lavoro alle poste,e fare il giudice un po mi spaventerebbe,già mi volete ammazzare qui......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2012)

Scusa ma davvero non ti capisco. Mi sembra lampante che accusare senza fare nomi scateni una caccia alle streghe e sinceramente il non registrato se non reso pubblico se ne strabatte di vergognarsi di quello che ha fatto.
Boh scusate io non sono pratica di forum ma se so una cosa o la dico per intero e evito di fomentare....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma io l ho scritto in senso affettuoso. era talmente bella la battuta di menrva



Ma anche io l'ho scritto affettuosamente, come oscuro sono affettuoso con il coso.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

Micio ma hai capito cosa è il coso ?


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non parlo chiaro perché chi si deve vergognare lo sa. Mi riferisco a persone che non hanno le palle per parlare in pubblico. Ti devi vergognare? Hai offesa Simy? No? Allora dove sta il problema? E' logico che non sei stata tu.


è logico per tutti tranne per qualcuno.
Volevo che quel qualcuno semplicemente smettesse di fare illazioni, tutto qui.


Grazie Quibb, mi stava partendo l'embolo


:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie sarei un giudice incorruttibile,dovrei lasciare il mio lavoro alle poste,e fare il giudice un po mi spaventerebbe,già mi volete ammazzare qui......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avresti la scorta

tutte pupe:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma anche io l'ho scritto affettuosamente, come oscuro sono affettuoso con il coso.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Micio ma hai capito cosa è il coso ?


non lo so

_quelo ?_


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

ma a scanso di insinuazioni ed equivoci  è sempre meglio essere chiari.
che brutta roba la vigliaccheria.però scusa, admin...so di essere noiosa ma anche il fatto della disapprovazione all'ombra alimenta i codardi.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non parlo chiaro perché chi si deve vergognare lo sa. Mi riferisco a persone che non hanno le palle per parlare in pubblico. Ti devi vergognare? Hai offesa Simy? No? Allora dove sta il problema? E' logico che non sei stata tu.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a scanso di insinuazioni ed equivoci  è sempre meglio essere chiari.
> che brutta roba la vigliaccheria.però scusa, admin...so di essere noiosa ma anche il fatto della disapprovazione all'ombra alimenta i codardi.


Quotone


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma davvero non ti capisco. Mi sembra lampante che accusare senza fare nomi scateni una caccia alle streghe e sinceramente il non registrato se non reso pubblico se ne strabatte di vergognarsi di quello che ha fatto.
> Boh scusate io non sono pratica di forum ma se so una cosa o la dico per intero e evito di fomentare....


metodo Piaget.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

pubblichiamo tutto!
sono l'unica vergine sia verde che rossa? ci tengo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non parlo chiaro perché chi si deve vergognare lo sa. Mi riferisco a persone che non hanno le palle per parlare in pubblico. Ti devi vergognare? Hai offesa Simy? No? Allora dove sta il problema? E' logico che non sei stata tu.


Rispetto la tua decisione, d'altronde l'Admin sei tu. 

Ma non dire chi è stato spero soltanto che sia perchè non vuoi alimentare qualcosa, o viceversa nel senso buono per gli utenti. 

Quindi forse la prossima volta se si può usare un'altra maniera per avvertire il non registrato, magari anche dopo quando entra con il suo nick, sarebbe meglio. O no ? 

Sono suggerimenti, per nulla cerco la polemica.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non lo so
> 
> _quelo ?_



Uh madò, come faccio a scrivere il culo?


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispetto la tua decisione, d'altronde l'Admin sei tu.
> 
> Ma non dire chi è stato spero soltanto che sia perchè non vuoi alimentare qualcosa, o viceversa nel senso buono per gli utenti.
> 
> ...












:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


anche un rebus, una crittografata, ricerca di parole...e tutto rigorosamente risolto a pag 46:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



Meglio che si impicchi l'alfabeto con tutto l'itagliano compreso, io c'è tengo alla pellaccia :carneval:


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche un rebus, una crittografata, ricerca di parole...e tutto rigorosamente risolto a pag 46:rotfl:



ma anche una testa di cavallo nel letto!
Ultimo è pure siculo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma anche una testa di cavallo nel letto!
> Ultimo è pure siculo:mrgreen:



Ma non itagliano però :mrgreen: megghiù scusa di questa che volete ?


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non itagliano però :mrgreen: megghiù scusa di questa che volete ?



vabbè anche il cavallo mica era italiano!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè anche il cavallo mica era italiano!:mrgreen:



Seeeeeeeeee!! tutto il mondo è infettato dal siculo umano! e dagli animali espatriati siculi. 

Ormai in nessun posto del mondo esiste una genealogia che non abbia siculi nel passato della stirpe  auahahahaaha


Correzione : scusassi free, avevo letto che il cavallo era itagliano, e mi imbestialii :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a scanso di insinuazioni ed equivoci  è sempre meglio essere chiari.
> che brutta roba la vigliaccheria.però scusa, admin...so di essere noiosa ma anche il fatto della disapprovazione all'ombra alimenta i codardi.


Bisogna lasciare qualcosa da indagare. Quale utente manca nella lista degli utenti che inizia con la T; chi si è cancellato di recente? Non è poi tanto difficile. Infatti l'utente in questione saprà senza alcun dubbio chi è


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


E' un'idea! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bisogna lasciare qualcosa da indagare. Quale utente manca nella lista degli utenti che inizia con la T; chi si è cancellato di recente? Non è poi tanto difficile. Infatti l'utente in questione saprà senza alcun dubbio chi è



L'unico utente che di recente si è cancellato, sbaglio o è Tubarao ? 

Anche Trasparenza ?


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'unico utente che di recente si è cancellato, sbaglio o è Tubarao ?



sbagli

l'ha detto Minerva prima, involontariamente
e nessuno mi ha dato retta:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza...?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'unico utente che di recente si è cancellato, sbaglio o è Tubarao ?


No.

*El Tuba* si firma ad ogni suo intervento e fa parte degli utenti di cui rimpiango che si sia cancellato.


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'unico utente che di recente si è cancellato, sbaglio o è Tubarao ?
> 
> Anche Trasparenza ?



ecco


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No.
> 
> *El Tuba* si firma ad ogni suo intervento e fa parte degli utenti di cui rimpiango che si sia cancellato.



In effetti il solo scriverlo mi ha dato fastidio.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco


trasparenza . nomen omen:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

non dico nulla. sono quasi invisibile


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> trasparenza . nomen omen:rotfl:



già
alla faccia!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non dico nulla. sono quasi invisibile



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)




----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

che merda.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ragazzi ma non ci voleva tanto a capirlo! mi ha insultata pubblicamente anche quando era ancora registrato...


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazzi ma non ci voleva tanto a capirlo! mi ha insultata pubblicamente anche quando era ancora registrato...


Infatti, era chiaro come il sole.

Però perchè vi agitiate tanto non lo capisco proprio.


Il giochino qui ha preso la mano a molti più di quanto si rendano conto, sembrerebbe.

Simy, per amor di chiarezza, non mi sto riferendo a te


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

Voglio dire solo una cosa... invece di scannarci l'uno con l'altro.... 

Ho appena saputo che è morto il fratello di un mio amico...aveva 38 anni...un infarto cosi all'improvviso e non c'è stato nulla da fare.... lascia una figlia di 2 anni..... 

ecco...proviamo tutti - me compresa - a riflettere sulle cose davvero importanti...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Mah...io sono così ingenuo e in buona fede...che pensavo che il Caro T.
Stesse semplicemente per Caro Troll no?

Ma è evidente che se era un troll, admin scriveva con la t minuscola...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Settembre 2012)

Confesso di non aver letto quasi nessuna delle risposte, ma voglio dire la mia.
Fa male. Un male bestia, ma sono convinto che questo dolore sia qualcosa di fondamentalmente sbagliato. L'ho sempre detto cosa penso dei rapporti interpersonali, ho sempre detto che la maggior parte del dolore di un tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo si tratti, deriva a mio avviso più dalla disillusione delle aspettative del tradito che dalla "colpa" del traditore. 
Il tradito sta male perchè gli manca la terra sotto i piedi, perchè il pilastro su quale si stava poggiando si è mostrato di sabbia, perchè si è gettato in una piscina vuota, perchè si è lanciato senza paracadute, perchè ha attraversato la strada ad occhi chiusi, perchè ha voluto credere ad una bugia già nota, perchè non ha voluto guardare nella direzione giusta, perchè ha voluto a tutti i costi credere che gli altri per qualche incomprensibile motivo siano migliori di lui.
Essere traditi fa male perchè ci fa sentire soli come realmente siamo, e quel valore della vita che in realtà dovremmo trovare prima in noi stessi per solo poi poterlo condividere con qualcuno, lo ignoriamo perchè le cose è sempre più comodo aspettarsele dagli altri piuttosto che cercarle dentro di noi.
La grande bugia: è questo che fa male.

E fa male tanto, per ognuno in un modo più o meno sottilmente diverso. Fa male perchè fa sentire nudi, deboli, incapaci, soli. Fa male perchè ci fa credere che il mondo sia contro di noi, mentre non riusciamo a renderci conto, non vogliamo renderci conto che non possiamo valere così tanto perchè anche solo una piccola parte del mondo spenda parte delle proprie energie contro di noi, specificatamente noi. Non vogliamo renderci conto che siamo solo molecole d'acqua in una bottiglia, che si agitano e si urtano a vicenda senza che nessuna sappia davvero come e perchè.


----------



## Sole (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Caro T. se vuoi insultare utilizza il tuo account. Altrimenti gioco io con te e non ti piacerà.


Admin, scusa se ti disturbo.

Mi vuoi dire che tu potresti risalire al NON REGISTRATO che ha scritto questo di me?

*Ma pensa alla paura che devi avere tu, coglione, che la tua donna ci ha provato con tutto il forum e se ne è fatta una metà..... stronzo idiota

Ebbene sì !!! Faccio parte dell'altra metà che l'ha schifata. E per disperazione si è rivolta a te.

Ahahahahah, no, non può, compagna è troppo intimo. Troppo intimo per una di cui mezzo forum conosce nel dettaglio la mappa dei buchi utili al sollazzo.


*Puoi trovare queste piacevolezze a me indirizzate in questa pagina:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17740-schiappe?p=998905&viewfull=1#post998905

Trovo che la diffamazione vada ben oltre l'insulto. E se ci fosse un modo per capire qual è l'utente che scrive questo di me, mi farebbe tanto piacere.

Grazie.


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Confesso di non aver letto quasi nessuna delle risposte, ma voglio dire la mia.
> Fa male. Un male bestia, ma sono convinto che questo dolore sia qualcosa di fondamentalmente sbagliato. L'ho sempre detto cosa penso dei rapporti interpersonali, ho sempre detto che la maggior parte del dolore di un tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo si tratti, deriva a mio avviso più dalla disillusione delle aspettative del tradito che dalla "colpa" del traditore.
> Il tradito sta male perchè gli manca la terra sotto i piedi, perchè il pilastro su quale si stava poggiando si è mostrato di sabbia, perchè si è gettato in una piscina vuota, perchè si è lanciato senza paracadute, perchè ha attraversato la strada ad occhi chiusi, perchè ha voluto credere ad una bugia già nota, perchè non ha voluto guardare nella direzione giusta, perchè ha voluto a tutti i costi credere che gli altri per qualche incomprensibile motivo siano migliori di lui.
> Essere traditi fa male perchè ci fa sentire soli come realmente siamo, e quel valore della vita che in realtà dovremmo trovare prima in noi stessi per solo poi poterlo condividere con qualcuno, lo ignoriamo perchè le cose è sempre più comodo aspettarsele dagli altri piuttosto che cercarle dentro di noi.
> ...


Molecola sarai tu e molecolini i tuoi bambini


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Admin, scusa se ti disturbo.
> 
> Mi vuoi dire che tu potresti risalire al NON REGISTRATO che ha scritto questo di me?
> 
> ...


L'IP (dinamico) di questo utente fa parte di un gruppo di utenti troppo vasto per andare a colpo sicuro. Ma, andando per esclusione, a lungo tempo si trova l'esatto nominativo.

Quando mi si segnalano dei post da parte di anonimi, prendo nota e ripubblico (salvo nel caso di accertati troll o spammer). Col tempo e in seguito ad altre segnalazioni, si riesce a capire chi è. Nei casi in cui l'IP è statico o se non è mai stato usato se non da un utente in particolare, si capisce subito.

Nella norma si tratta soltanto di un lavoro di statistica, ma quando è talmente evidente come nel caso di T., mi permetto rendere noto il fatto che è stato "individuato". Perché i tempi in cui gli anonimi offensivi potevano farla franca sono definitivamente passati.

Non posso sapere chi sta realmente dietro all'IP, ma grazie a questa ricerca sono in grado di escludere i disturbatori in modo efficiente, se vedo che il piccolo avviso non porta i frutti desiderati.


----------



## Sole (22 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Confesso di non aver letto quasi nessuna delle risposte, ma voglio dire la mia.
> Fa male. Un male bestia, ma sono convinto che questo dolore sia qualcosa di fondamentalmente sbagliato. L'ho sempre detto cosa penso dei rapporti interpersonali, ho sempre detto che la maggior parte del dolore di un tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo si tratti, deriva a mio avviso più dalla disillusione delle aspettative del tradito che dalla "colpa" del traditore.


Nonostante apprezzi sempre quello che scrivi, sai che non sono d'accordo su questo punto.

Il dolore di essere traditi non è sbagliato, è semplicemente umano.

E' umano affidarsi all'altro, è istintivo. L'essere umano non è un'isola. Ha bisogno dell'altro per crescere, per evolversi, per diventare forte e sicuro di sè. Sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è.

La sete di amore, fin dalla nascita, è una sete sana. La prima cosa che facciamo, appena veniamo al mondo, è affidarci alle cure di qualcuno, e non parlo solo di cure materiali. Parlo di amore. E l'amore cos'è se non affidarsi all'altro? Sapere che, nonostante i limiti che riconosciamo all'altro, possiamo contare su di lui, sul fatto che non ci ingannerà, che almeno lui sarà dalla nostra parte?

Il dolore del tradito non deve fagocitare, non può diventare un vortice che risucchia le nostre energie vitali e ci fa perdere la stima di noi, certo. Ma è qualcosa di naturale e comprensibile. Una delusione forte e legittima. La delusione di chi capisce di non poter contare sull'onestà della persona a cui ha scelto di affidarsi.


----------



## Sole (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'IP (dinamico) di questo utente fa parte di un gruppo di utenti troppo vasto per andare a colpo sicuro. Ma, andando per esclusione, a lungo tempo si trova l'esatto nominativo.
> 
> Quando mi si segnalano dei post da parte di anonimi, prendo nota e ripubblico (salvo nel caso di accertati troll o spammer). Col tempo e in seguito ad altre segnalazioni, si riesce a capire chi è. Nei casi in cui l'IP è statico o se non è mai stato usato se non da un utente in particolare, si capisce subito.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito una mazza perchè non me ne intendo molto di 'ste cose... ma ti ringrazio lo stesso 

Aggiungo che io non avevo segnalato questi messaggi, forse ho sbagliato allora.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho capito una mazza perchè non me ne intendo molto di 'ste cose... ma ti ringrazio lo stesso
> 
> Aggiungo che io non avevo segnalato questi messaggi, forse ho sbagliato allora.


Te lo spiego in modo diverso (adoro la matematica).

Assumiamo che abbiamo un cesto di mele, di cui si sa una è marcia, ma non si sa quale. E non si vede sempre. Quindi prendo nota di tutte le mele. Poi mi viene segnalato da qualcuno che c'è una mela marcia, e mi fa vedere un'altra cesta, dove c'è sempre una o più mele marce anche dell'altra cesta.

E così prendo nota anche di tutte le mele di questa cesta nuova. A questo punto però vedo alcune mele uguali alla prima, che rendo più evidenziati, dandogli un morso. Yumm! 

Alla fine, resta il torsolo di una mela ed è lei :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Te lo spiego in modo diverso (adoro la matematica).
> 
> Assumiamo che abbiamo un cesto di mele, di cui si sa una è marcia, ma non si sa quale. E non si vede sempre. Quindi prendo nota di tutte le mele. Poi mi viene segnalato da qualcuno che c'è una mela marcia, e mi fa vedere un'altra cesta, dove c'è sempre una o più mele marce anche dell'altra cesta.
> 
> ...


Quindi, se non ho capito male (cosa probabile, perchè io odio la matematica e sono una capra) se questo utente avesse scritto solo questi 3 post e nessun altro ne segnalasse altri, non ci sarebbe speranza di capire chi è? Hai bisogno di più segnalazioni?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi, se non ho capito male (cosa probabile, perchè io odio la matematica e sono una capra) se questo utente avesse scritto solo questi 3 post e nessun altro ne segnalasse altri, non ci sarebbe speranza di capire chi è? Hai bisogno di più segnalazioni?


Ho bisogno di segnalazioni sparse, ad esempio a distanza di 1 mese. Allora la mela marcia si trova quasi subito, se è quella, perché le ceste sono molto diverse tranne per una o due mele uguali. Poi è tipico che qualcuno si dilegua prima di farla grossa, ma non funziona. Qui è il Kindergarten degli adulti, l'asilo Mariuccia è altrove :rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

*sole . monsieur.*



Sole ha detto:


> Nonostante apprezzi sempre quello che scrivi, sai che non sono d'accordo su questo punto.
> 
> Il dolore di essere traditi non è sbagliato, è semplicemente umano.
> 
> ...


è vero. quoto e riquoto. 

ma dite la verità, se vi avessero detto tutto questo molecole di MM comprese ,proprio nel momento in cui stavate male, una clava sul l avreste tirata si o no ?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

*MM*

Sei contento del tuo lavoro eh ? come stai :bacio:


----------



## Sole (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è vero. quoto e riquoto.
> 
> ma dite la verità, se vi avessero detto tutto questo molecole di MM comprese ,proprio nel momento in cui stavate male, *una clava sul l avreste tirata si o no *?


Ma certo 

Le nostre lucide riflessioni filosofiche sono la dimostrazione che se ne esce... male, magari, ma se ne esce


----------



## Sole (23 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di segnalazioni sparse, ad esempio a distanza di 1 mese. Allora la mela marcia si trova quasi subito, se è quella, perché le ceste sono molto diverse tranne per una o due mele uguali. Poi è tipico che qualcuno si dilegua prima di farla grossa, ma non funziona. Qui è il Kindergarten degli adulti, l'asilo Mariuccia è altrove :rotfl:


Non occorre... ho capito da sola di chi si tratta.

C'era un tratto caratteristico che, oltre allo stile, mi ha portato a ricondurre quei messaggi ad un utente registrato attualmente attivo in questo forum.

Provvederò al più presto a raccogliere tutti i messaggi con relativi link e a inviarteli via mp.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non occorre... ho capito da sola di chi si tratta.
> 
> C'era un *tratto caratteristico* che, oltre allo stile, mi ha portato a ricondurre quei messaggi ad un utente registrato attualmente attivo in questo forum.
> 
> Provvederò al più presto a raccogliere tutti i messaggi con relativi link e a inviarteli via mp.


I tratti caratteristici abbiamo tutti noi e alla fine si tradisce per abitudine. Sia nel virtuale che nel mondo "reale". Se sai che è, non è necessario alcuna raccolta, perché grazie alla certosina pazienza mi arrivano le risposte con ritardo da solo ... ogni anonimo offensore ha il morboso desiderio di essere scoperto e pertanto si tradisce, chi più, chi meno


----------



## Lucrezia (23 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è rivolta ai traditi, possono chiramente rispondere anche i traditori.
> 
> Quando leggete la sofferenza di un tradito, cosa provate? cosa vorreste fare?
> 
> ...



Mi causa la stessa reazione che ho ogni volta che vedo qualcuno soffrire in maniera per così dire "reiterata": frustrazione e avvilimento. Non posso fare niente. Vedo la soluzione ma non posso farla afferrare. Mi spiego? La sofferenza in risposta a determinati avvenimenti è fisiologica. Tuttavia la sofferenza è un problema individuale. Se tu soffri e non vuoi stare meglio, io non posso farci niente. Se tu soffri e vuoi stare meglio, chiunque è in grado di suggerirti esplicitamente o implicitamente la chiave per capire: io, un sasso, il tuo cane o il postino. Come dicevo, quindi, è fisiologico reagire con dolore, ma poi è necessario fare qualcosa al riguardo. Quando vedo persone che dopo anni si torturano ancora, o quando mi sembra di intuire che un neo-tradito andrà avanti così per sempre, mi sento amareggiata. Perchè non c'è niente che possa fare, o che nessuno possa fare, finchè l'interessato non decide in maniera sincera di voler star bene. Sono dura, lo so. Eppure, benchè forse non ci sia responsabilità personale quando si subisce un atto che ci causa sofferenza, la responsabilità scatta nel momento in cui ci si rifiuta di abbandonare il passato per stare sempre più male. E lo dico parlando del tradimento, che è un evento molto meno traumatico di altri, ma mantengo la stessa opinione su qualsiasi altro avvenimento ben più pesante di questo.
Motivo per il quale, accorgendomi che non posso affligermi per ogni persona sofferente del pianeta che non ascolta, spesso parlo una volta e poi taccio, oppure evito di parlare direttamente.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mi causa la stessa reazione che ho ogni volta che vedo qualcuno soffrire in maniera per così dire "reiterata": frustrazione e avvilimento. Non posso fare niente. Vedo la soluzione ma non posso farla afferrare. Mi spiego? La sofferenza in risposta a determinati avvenimenti è fisiologica. Tuttavia la sofferenza è un problema individuale. Se tu soffri e non vuoi stare meglio, io non posso farci niente. Se tu soffri e vuoi stare meglio, chiunque è in grado di suggerirti esplicitamente o implicitamente la chiave per capire: io, un sasso, il tuo cane o il postino. Come dicevo, quindi, è fisiologico reagire con dolore, ma poi è necessario fare qualcosa al riguardo. Quando vedo persone che dopo anni si torturano ancora, o quando mi sembra di intuire che un neo-tradito andrà avanti così per sempre, mi sento amareggiata. Perchè non c'è niente che possa fare, o che nessuno possa fare, finchè l'interessato non decide in maniera sincera di voler star bene. Sono dura, lo so. Eppure, benchè forse non ci sia responsabilità personale quando si subisce un atto che ci causa sofferenza, la responsabilità scatta nel momento in cui ci si rifiuta di abbandonare il passato per stare sempre più male. E lo dico parlando del tradimento, che è un evento molto meno traumatico di altri, ma mantengo la stessa opinione su qualsiasi altro avvenimento ben più pesante di questo.
> Motivo per il quale, accorgendomi che non posso affligermi per ogni persona sofferente del pianeta che non ascolta, spesso parlo una volta e poi taccio, oppure evito di parlare direttamente.


Sei realista. lucida.non dura. è cosi.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Confesso di non aver letto quasi nessuna delle risposte, ma voglio dire la mia.
> Fa male. Un male bestia, ma sono convinto che questo dolore sia qualcosa di fondamentalmente sbagliato. L'ho sempre detto cosa penso dei rapporti interpersonali, ho sempre detto che la maggior parte del dolore di un tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo si tratti, deriva a mio avviso più dalla disillusione delle aspettative del tradito che dalla "colpa" del traditore.
> Il tradito sta male perchè gli manca la terra sotto i piedi, perchè il pilastro su quale si stava poggiando si è mostrato di sabbia, perchè si è gettato in una piscina vuota, perchè si è lanciato senza paracadute, perchè ha attraversato la strada ad occhi chiusi, perchè ha voluto credere ad una bugia già nota, perchè non ha voluto guardare nella direzione giusta, perchè ha voluto a tutti i costi credere che gli altri per qualche incomprensibile motivo siano migliori di lui.
> Essere traditi fa male perchè ci fa sentire soli come realmente siamo, e quel valore della vita che in realtà dovremmo trovare prima in noi stessi per solo poi poterlo condividere con qualcuno, lo ignoriamo perchè le cose è sempre più comodo aspettarsele dagli altri piuttosto che cercarle dentro di noi.
> ...


Leggere la tua, è stato difficile molto difficile, e francamente alla prima lettura non sono riuscito ad andare oltre il semplice scritto. forse perchè al momento sono stanco, o forse perchè sono semplicemente sereno.
Ma mentre leggevo, mi si affacciava in testa un pensiero, una risposta. Una certezza. 
Soli, accompagnati, in due, in gruppo, ma chi se ne frega. Ho imparato una cosa, a reggermi sulle mie gambe, e questa lezione sta soltanto in queste quattro parole, "reggermi sulle mie gambe", e questo non vuol dire non dare più fiducia, non vuol dire credere soltanto in se stessi, non vuol dire ricercare quella solitudine che ti convince che puoi contare soltanto su di te stesso, Vuol dire soltanto e semplicemente una cosa, diventare uomo  diventare maturo vivere la realtà nel migliore dei modi e fare veramente tuo, quello che fondamentalmente sei o pensi di essere. 

Non siamo soli, lo siamo soltanto se ricerchiamo e ci aspettiamo quello che noi non abbiamo mai saputo ne trovare ne dare. Noi stessi.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mi causa la stessa reazione che ho ogni volta che vedo qualcuno soffrire in maniera per così dire "reiterata": frustrazione e avvilimento. Non posso fare niente. Vedo la soluzione ma non posso farla afferrare. Mi spiego? La sofferenza in risposta a determinati avvenimenti è fisiologica. Tuttavia la sofferenza è un problema individuale. Se tu soffri e non vuoi stare meglio, io non posso farci niente. Se tu soffri e vuoi stare meglio, chiunque è in grado di suggerirti esplicitamente o implicitamente la chiave per capire: io, un sasso, il tuo cane o il postino. Come dicevo, quindi, è fisiologico reagire con dolore, ma poi è necessario fare qualcosa al riguardo. Quando vedo persone che dopo anni si torturano ancora, o quando mi sembra di intuire che un neo-tradito andrà avanti così per sempre, mi sento amareggiata. Perchè non c'è niente che possa fare, o che nessuno possa fare, finchè l'interessato non decide in maniera sincera di voler star bene. Sono dura, lo so. Eppure, benchè forse non ci sia responsabilità personale quando si subisce un atto che ci causa sofferenza, la responsabilità scatta nel momento in cui ci si rifiuta di abbandonare il passato per stare sempre più male. E lo dico parlando del tradimento, che è un evento molto meno traumatico di altri, ma mantengo la stessa opinione su qualsiasi altro avvenimento ben più pesante di questo.
> Motivo per il quale, accorgendomi che non posso affligermi per ogni persona sofferente del pianeta che non ascolta, spesso parlo una volta e poi taccio, oppure evito di parlare direttamente.



Precisa chiara reale. anche nelle due ultime righe che hanno confermato quello che hai scritto.


----------

